# Off the wall BMX question...



## FBhollywood (May 3, 2020)

ok so I know this is way out in left field....I need your help! 
My husband use to ride Flatland back in the late 80s early 90s his name is Frank Belan. He is from Youngstown Ohio. All I know is he used to be on several teams sponsored by swatch, GT, odyssey and others. He did shows at Frankford bicycle in Girad, Ohio and other places i don't remember. He has told me he was in magazines and I think some videos but has nothing. He gave it away to a guy who was starting a skate park but the guy lost it all in a flood. his 50th birthday is coming up and I would love to find something with him in it. Plus I have never seen any of it since it was gone before I came in the picture. A magazine, video or any pictures.. i have tried Google but am coming up empty. I love also to find some old school shirts, sticker, poster or anything bmx/flatland. I know its a long shot but your help would amazing, his girls would love to see stuff too..


----------



## GTs58 (May 3, 2020)

Welcome, and best of luck in your search.


----------



## Kombicol (May 4, 2020)

You might have more luck on the bmx museum forum


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 4, 2020)

Bmx museum is good but Facebook also has dozens of BMX pages. Search old school, vintage, freestyle, GT, 80s and 90s freestyle etc and join. There are like 3 bmx museums on facebook. Many are private pages so you wont see anything until you join them, post on one and share it to all the others. I did a general search for him on several but could not find anything. But much of the posting are bikes or just pics and not brought up unless you ask.

You can also reach out to Odyssey as well. Just Google their contact info.

Will be work but I've made contacts and found pre internet info I never thought I would have on many occasions.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 4, 2020)

One other contact. Todd Lyons of SE racing, he is from Ohio and still very active in bmx and works for them now. He may be able to point you in the right direction. Tag him on some posts or message. He is all over facebook.


----------

